# Would You Drill Holes in Your 64 Dash?



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

My car did not come with air but I'm having an aftermarket Hot Rod A/C system installed.

Initially, I did not want to drill holes in the dash for vents....but....the guy doing my installation thinks I should reconsider.

He argues the dash can still be restored to orginal by welding plates in the holes if I ever wanted to.

I say, Hmmmm?

Here's some pictures of aftermarket systems with under dash (no drill) and in dash (drilled) vents.

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If '64s had in-dash vents originally, then I would say go for it. I think it looks kinda nice. But, if '64s didn't have that option, then by all means put it under the dash unless you're not concerned about originallity.IMO


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

NO FRIGGIN' WAY. '64's DID come with factory in-dash vents when equipped with AC. To hack into a first year GTO, which is rarer each year, is in my opinion, not an option. You can do perfectly well with under-dash vents or a "hang on" underdash evaporater, which was a common add-on in the 1960's. That way, you can remove the AC and go back to sock when the car is worth really big money in the future. This is just my opinion....64's ain't exactly growing on tres around here....I haven't even seen one on the road in about 5 years, and I'm on the road A LOT. Think about it. Does the AC guy own a classic himself? I doubt it.
Jeff


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If the holes were ever to be filled, it would be really hard to get a patch panel to match the curvature and welded in without warping etc. If your instinct is to keep the dash intact, then have the outlets mounted below. It may not look as original but I doubt you're getting an original A6 compressor under the hood either. It's your car.....tell the installer how YOU want it.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate the comeback.

I posted this same question on the PY forum and got similar responses.

You all make good points, it's a 64, it would be hard to return it original...

I'm not a purist but I do feel some obligation to keep the car in a condition that can be restored.

I think I'll just go with "my" original plan and put the vents underneath. 

Glad I asked you guys, thanks!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Whew! THAT was a close one! Another one saved! You're doing the right thing, believe me. Funny how "upgrades" like moonroofs and fender flares look kind of silly 20 years down the line!!! Underdash is FINE. If I were buying another GTO, and it had add-on air, I would buy it in a heartbeat if it were reversible. If it were cut into the dash, I would find another car to buy. Like TMP said, very hard to weld on a dash, and easily detectable from behind. And these days, people check. Have fun with your '64!!!


----------

